# Remains of cheswyck school- deepcut



## strider8173 (May 1, 2012)

Cheswyck School Deepcut

Just back behind some trees, along "the bends", sits the remains of Cheswyck Roman Catholic School.
I can find very little on Google about this school so ill tell you what i do no.

John Virgo's daughter went here as a little girl (of big break) before 1996 when the school was closed. 
Very little of the main buildings survive today.
From the remains we can see there were tennis courts, a lower classroom block next to a large playing field, at least one other classroom building at the top of the site next to a outdoor swimming pool and changing room.

whats left today... as you'll see..nothing really. a couple of foundations and pipes remain, part of the swimming pool and boiler and a house. 

The only thing left standing is this white building, its gutted completely but still has a strange atmosphere about it.

Been done before?? yes.. but not by me.
as normal lots of pics...





003 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

The only visable building from the road




048 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

As with all derelict places..a random chair




050 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




049 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




053 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




055 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

This creeped me out a little 




056 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




058 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




059 copy 2 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




071 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




045 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr
making our way back outside and up the top of the site




042 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr
Name of one of the classrooms??




078 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




081 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



082 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




040 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr
Old tennis court




Untitled_Panorama1 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr
In at the deep end




012 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




014 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



022 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



020 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



019 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




018 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




010 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr
whats left of the changing room floor




006 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




001 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 1, 2012)

Love the dog on the chair


----------



## strider8173 (May 1, 2012)

Yea that was a bit eriee


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 1, 2012)

good find that there mate


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 1, 2012)

Very nice set of pics there! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deachy (May 5, 2012)

Hi Strider8173

I represent the Surrey Heath Residents Network. Your images of the school are superb. Would you consider giving me permission to reproduce them on our blog at www.surreyheath-residents.co.uk . You would of course be fully credited.

I suspect this site will be soon sold for redevelopment so it would be nice to preserve even in some way how it is now. Your images do that perfectly.

There was a fire at the school a couple of years ago. At the time local youths were suspected as being responsible.

There was a bid to redevelop the land into a care home but that fell through. Apparently the owner of the land lives in NZ.

I will DM you my email address.

Best wishes


Paul Deach


----------



## glass (May 5, 2012)

So would you care to share some history with use Paul?


----------



## aquanuke (May 6, 2012)

Looks a great location is this in Surrey? could someone tell me the location/address.


----------



## Deachy (May 14, 2012)

@Strider8173 hiya. I sent you a DM but do not appear to have had a response.


----------



## Deachy (May 14, 2012)

Hiya

Address is Guildford Road, Deepcut.



aquanuke said:


> Looks a great location is this in Surrey? could someone tell me the location/address.


----------

